

Aristotle: The Knowledge Web (Essay on the Semantic Web) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge138.html#hillis04

======
dpapathanasiou
The link above is the original; there's also a more recent addendum here:
<http://edge.org/3rd_culture/hillis04/hillis04_index.html>

